# Zahlen mit Komma ausgeben



## 76784573 (4. Dez 2010)

ich möchte eine Methode schreiben, die die Zahlen 1-20 mit Komma ausgibt.
Dabei soll vor der ersten und hinter der letzten zahl kein Komma stehen.


```
public void Aufgabe20c()
   {
    int zahl = 0;
    while(zahl <= 20)
   {
        System.out.print(zahl + " "); zahl = zahl + 1;
   }
 }
```

Das ist meine Methode, mein frage is wie bekomme ich das Komma da rein?


----------



## XHelp (4. Dez 2010)

Wenn die Zahl <19 ist - Komma ausgeben, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## 356363636 (4. Dez 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Zahl <19 ist - Komma ausgeben, ansonsten nicht.



Ja, aber wie sieht das dann im code aus?


----------



## XHelp (4. Dez 2010)

Genau so wie es da steht, nur in Java Syntax. Oder weißt du nicht, wie eine if-Anweisung in Java auszusehen hat?


----------



## 54125641231 (4. Dez 2010)

Ich verstehe gerade überhaupt nicht was du meinst ich muss doch bestimmt noch irgendeine spezifische Anweisung angeben damit mir die zahlen mit Komma ausgegeben werden oder nicht?
Was hat das mit ner if Anweisung zu tun?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2010)

du musst in deiner while-Schleife mit if... ein Fallunterscheidung machen.
Ist die Zahl <= 19 wird sie mit Komma ausgeben ansonsten ohne Komma


----------



## 7889345662 (4. Dez 2010)

Ja das ist soweit klar, nur was ich gerne wissen würde ist wie das dann im code auszusehen hat.
Ich hab schon gegoogelt aber leider nichts finden können und ich kann ja schlecht schreiben:


```
if zahl <= 19 (mit komma);
else (ohne komma);
```

Ich hoffe ihr versteht jetzt was meine Frage war


----------



## XHelp (4. Dez 2010)

wo bei dir jetzt "(mit komma)" steht, muss du eben komma ausgeben, überraschender Weise muss du kein Komma ausgeben, wo "(ohne komma)" steht. Die Syntax stimmt aber überhaupt nicht bei dir.

Hat zwar nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun: jedes mal einfach ein paar mal auf das Zifernblock mit dem Kopf schlagen und es als Benutzername verwenden zeigt nicht unbedingt von Anstand.


----------



## 51025796846 (4. Dez 2010)

Kann mir da niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## 59153146777 (4. Dez 2010)

Ich weiss, dass die Syntayx nixht stimmt ich habs nurmal schnell hingeschreiben.
Also nochmal wie genau sieht die if Anweisung in java syntax geschriben aus?
Kann mir da denn niemand helfen?!


----------



## XHelp (4. Dez 2010)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen selber bei google "java if anweisung" einzugeben? Dir wurde doch schon geholfen und deine Frage ist beantwortet. Wenn man keine Eigeninitiative zeigt, dann ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## 4864564689 (4. Dez 2010)

@XHelp
Ist nicht bös gemeint aber bitte schreib ab jetzt keine Beiträge mehr in meinen Thread.
Wie schon erwähnt habe ich bei google gesucht und ich weiss auch wie eine if Anweisung aussieht, was ich nicht weiss ist wie man in der if Anweisung angibt, dass man die Zahlen mit Komma ausgeben möchte. Das schreib ich jetzt schon zum 3ten mal.
Was muss bei der if Anweisung in der Klammer stehen? Dass man mir hier nicht den ganzen code gibt ist mir klar aber ein bisschen hilfe kann man ja schon erwarten.


----------



## 465456 (4. Dez 2010)

Ich habe mal die if Anweisung geschrieben.
Ich weiss nur nicht was genau unter das if und unter das else kommt.


```
if (zahl <= 19)
{

}
else
{

}
```

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## gman (4. Dez 2010)

7889345662 hat gesagt.:


> Ja das ist soweit klar, nur was ich gerne wissen würde ist wie das dann im code auszusehen hat.
> Ich hab schon gegoogelt aber leider nichts finden können und ich kann ja schlecht schreiben:
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast es ja schon selber geschrieben, jetzt musst du nur noch eine richtige if-Anweisung draus machen:


```
if(<bedingung>) {
  //mach was
} else {
 // mach was anderes
}
```

Wo ist jetzt genau dein Problem? Weißt du nicht was <bedingung> sein muss? Eigentlich schon,
steht ja in dem von dir geposteten Code. Weißt du nicht was gemacht werden muss?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2010)

@4864564689 

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber wunder dich bitte nicht, wenn du keine Hilfe in diesem Forum bekommst.


----------



## gman (4. Dez 2010)

Wie man eine Zahl ohne Komma ausgibt steht ja schon in deinem ersten Post. Eine Ausgabe mit Komma wirste dann
ja wohl schon hinbekommen.


----------



## 86465145614 (4. Dez 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Du hast es ja schon selber geschrieben, jetzt musst du nur noch eine richtige if-Anweisung draus machen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Genau, ich weiss nicht was gemacht werden muss bzw. das ich schon nur nicht wie das im code aussehen würde.
Kannst du mir das sagen?


----------



## Haave (4. Dez 2010)

Ein Komma kannst du so einfügen:


```
System.out.print(zahl + ", "); zahl = zahl + 1;
```

Einfach in den String schreiben, mehr nicht.


----------



## 7932159781 (4. Dez 2010)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> Ein Komma kannst du so einfügen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Vielen Vielen Dank!
Ich wusste es eben einfach nicht, dass man kommas mit (zahl + " , "); einfügen kann.

Ich finde die verhaltensweisen von einigen Mitgliedern in diesem Forum wirklich mehr als fragwürdig.
Dass man mir meine kompletten Aufgaben hier nicht macht ist ja klar aber ein wenig Hilfe kann man ja schon erwarten.
Wie soll man das als Anfänger auch sonst lernen?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## 4564564444 (4. Dez 2010)

Ich hab nochmal eine andere frage ich möchte, dass nur die Zahlen 1-20 ausgegeben werden d.h. ich müsste 2 Bedingungen in der while Schleife abfragen wie würde das funktionieren?
Die erste Bedingung wäre (zahl <= 20) und die zweite (zahl > 0).
Wie kann man das im code umsetzen? kann man beide Bedingnuen in eine Klammer schreiben oder2Klammern? Muss man zwischen die Klammernoch was schreiben?
Danke!


----------



## Hemme (4. Dez 2010)

Was willst du genau?
Eine while-Schleife, die Zahlen von 1-20 ausgibt??

Dann nimm doch deine andere While-Schleife...


----------



## gman (4. Dez 2010)

Man kann zwei Bedingungen mit einem "logischen Oder" verknüpfen. Tu dir mal einen Gefallen und investiere Zeit
in das Erlernen der Grundlagen von Java. Die meisten deiner Fragen kann man recht schnell mit der meisten
Einsteiger-Literatur beantworten. Etwas einfach mal auszuprobieren und durch seine Fehler zu lernen bringt
einen oftmals auch weiter.


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Dez 2010)

Die drei Schritte zum Erfolg

1. Melde dich an und gib dir einen Namen - das ist Höflichkeit

2. Denk mit, zeig das auch und dann kommt auch was. (Wir lösen allerdings nicht deine Probleme sondern helfen dir dabei wenn du sie selbst lösen willst.)

3. Lerne programmieren bevor du dich mit Java rumschlägst. WAS willst du machen, WIE willst du das lösen, LÖSEN (und erst dazu brauchst du Java und vielleicht uns)


----------

